# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  Huawei Advanced Tool v2.7.2.8 +More New Balong models Added

## mohamed73

*Huawei Advanced Tool v2.7.2.8 +More New Balong models Added*     *ABSOLUTELY FREE, NO CREDITS; NO PACK; NO LOG.*   *Added to* *Huawei Balong-Hisi Phones**:
------------------------------------ *CHC-U01 (Huawei Gplay Mini) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st CHC-U03 (Huawei Gplay Mini) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st CHC-U23 (Huawei Gplay Mini) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st Che2-L03 (CherryPlus-L03, Honor 4X) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st Che2-L11 (CherryPlus-L11, Honor 4X) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st Che2-L12 (CherryPlus-L12, Honor 4X) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st Che2-L23 (CherryPlus-L23, Honor 4X) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st Che2-TL00 (CherryPlus-TL00, Play Mobile Glory 4X standard version) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st Che2-TL00H (CherryPlus-TL00H, Play Mobile Glory 4X) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st Che2-TL00M (CherryPlus-TL00M, Glory Play 4X mobile high with customized version) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st Che2-UL00 (CherryPlus-UL00, Play Unicom Glory 4X standard) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st* *G735-L03 (Huawei G Play)* *(Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st*    ***USB DEBUG ON and ROOTED, * Hisilicon/Infineon/Balong/ Method/ Manufacturer Mode:
This method is based on some special code including ZZ key software.  When you type * # * # 2846579 # * # * Project Menu-> background  setting-> USB ports setting-> USB ports Setting-> Manufacturer  Mode phone automatically switch the port.*   ****Huawei Bootloader Password FREE for All zZKey customers الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (5mins to few hours)
Added Support for ALL latest Qualcomm/Balongs/Hisilicon Huawei phone-tablet models.*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change      IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective      of repair the original IMEI/MEID. Any illegal use with the   IMEI/MEID,    changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on   their own    responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to   misuse of this    software.*  
Download from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
* *Firmwares Added:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
CHC-U01_V100R001C636B061b_Firmware_Nonspecific(Souther  n-East_Asia)_Channel-Others_Andriod_4.4.2_EMUI_3.0_05012WHA.zip
CHC-U01_V100R001C636B070_Firmware_Myanmar_Bangladesh_C   ambodia_LaoPeoples_Nepal_SriLanka_VietNam_Channel-Others_Andriod_4.4.2_EMUI_3.0_05012WHA.zip 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
CHC-U03_V100R001C40B123a_Firmware_Chile_Movistar_Andro  id_4.4.2_EMUI_3.0_05013DMP.zip 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
CherryPlus-L11_V100R001C10B062b_Firmware_Russian_Federation_C  hannel-Others_Android_4.4.2_EMUI_3.0_05012WLX.zip
CherryPlus-L11_V100R001C185B067_Firmware_Egypt_Sudan_Channel-Others_Channel-Others_Andriod_4.4.2_EMUI_3.0_05012WKR.rar
CherryPlus-L11_V100R001C636B070_Firmware_Lao_Peoples_Republic   _Myanmar_Cambodia_Nepal_VietNam_HK_Bangladesh_SriL   anka_Channel-Others_Andriod_4.4.2_EMUI_3.0_05012WRS.zip   *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT*
1- @gilica_gsm  -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @Master-Key -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @maxpatri9 -> 5 FREE Credits
4- @GSM.solve -> 5 FREE Credits
5- @gabrielmuriithi -> 5 FREE Credits  *Please Contact US**!!!* * Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of Huawei Module,  SMARTZ Module, and you will be the next winner!!!*
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*  *Best Regards
zZKey-Team*

----------

